# calls



## madasnurb (Sep 22, 2003)

What call do you use for duck hunting? Want to know what everyone else uses.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

RNT


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

The only one HAYDEL's. They sound great but I guess it's just whatever one you are most confident with really. That 's the way it is with me. I have tried other ones but the confidence factor and what I am used to hearing is what keeps me with them. That is just for duck calls though. Geese is the Tim Grounds cut down.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Big guys single, gray ghost acrylic. Simply an awesome call!!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

knight and hale pocket series double reed, tried and true....

....crap


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

madasnurb,
Are you just curious as to what people use, or are you looking to buy a duck call? 
If you are looking to buy a duck call, what price range were you looking at?


----------



## black dog (Sep 8, 2003)

madasnurb said:


> What call do you use for duck hunting? Want to know what everyone else uses.


Ducks: I use a Haydels Redleg and A Primos Madam. I keep an old DR-85 in my bag just in case. I also carry an 8 in 1 whistle. It does a pretty good drake mallard and few others...but I rarely use it.

I know you didn't ask about geese, but I use a SMH and a Tru-tone. Just felt the need to describe my lanyard


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a Doc Hull - a fowl Language - & a Echo & all the cheapy duck calls made. Many of the cheapies sound OK when you 1st get em -but soon you cannot tune them to sound like new ??? - That does not mean you have to pay alot for a good call & if you learn to tune & maintain your calls you will be better off. - I have three based on tone & rasp that I use alot - The doc Hull & Echo & one you can't hardly find anymore the Million Dollar Duck call out of Idaho

as far as a cheaper good call the Duck Commander line is good & Buck Gardner

Now I'm a single reed guy - so I do not have much expirence with doubles

Turning birds & knowing when to call & when it works - IS SWEET & a very rewarding feeling - especially when you know you can shoot at those ranges - shootducks coming to you vs jumping potholes & shooting them going away is alot different


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Sure Shot Yentzen call. Its a dependable double reed call. It works.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Whatever one I'm using at the time. Right now I'm rockin' a BGB and an RNT.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jones,
Which RNT do you have? Decoyer bought one the other day and I liked the sound of that call alot. I'm on a new mission to learn how to call ducks so I will be buying one after season starts(that way I won't be tempted to make a fool of myself in front of anyone) and can practice all year before next fall.

Anyone have any duck calling vids or cd's you think are good?


----------



## wemlaw (May 10, 2003)

I may not be able to answer any other question here, but this one I can. I started duck hunting four years ago and went thru the call evolution. My first call was a Yentzen double reed and it was easy to learn with, but my advice is to buy as good a call as you can afford and learn to play it. If you are serious, you'll just end up spending the same amount of money going from cheap call to cheap call trying to find the right one. No one can tell you that you make a mistake buying a RNT. The better you get, the worse those other calls seem and it dosn't take long. My 2nd call is an old original P S Olt, that I picked up for ten dollars. The old Olt is a fine call, but just dosn't have the volume. Haydel is a good call for the money. Like anything else, I learned by hunting with people who are better than I am, but greatly improved when I got the ducks. You can buy a duck and a sack of food cheaper than one of those tapes. Sure, I'm a nut, but I learned how to play a duck call.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I have access to nearly every call on the market and have tried them all. If you decided on an RNT you should be prepared tp spend a C-note or so, their calls priced under that are not worth the money. The Haydels calls, the DR-85 and the Redleg are excellent calls and are priced at 15 to 30 bucks respectively. If you can find one the BigRiver Duckbuster is also a good call, hard to find since Outland Sports folded. Any call from Phil Robertson I find is also good, this guy has made his living killing ducks not winning contests. This is just my 2 cents worth for what its worth, Wemlaw hit the nail on the head, learn to play it not just to blow it.

Just as in goose calling you have to learn how to talk to those ducks to put them in your lap!


----------



## USMC-RET (Aug 12, 2003)

BGB, Rowdy DAO and ECHO.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Haydel DR-85. My best sounding one is 10 years old and cracking. New ones are good, but not like the old one.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

One of my many is the CDGC DEAD TIMBER 2. It performs great in both high and low volume calling. And boy can she sound raspy!!!


----------



## dukman (Oct 1, 2003)

I use a new call out on the market called SPAM mouth and SPAM talker.
They are produced by a company called SPAM These calls are by far the best on the market. I have blown echo, Haydels, rnt, bgbest and none of them can compete with these calls. SPAM

:spam:


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

I blow ECHO timber, and EEL echo calls.


----------

